# Just Introducing Myself



## davidrf (Jul 13, 2010)

Hello outbackers. I have already posted questions in other areas but have not been here yet to say hello. I traded in my jayco jayfeather for a 250rs a few weeks ago and so far love it. We have had some problems but the dealer is taking care of all that. First camping trip was seven days at Pipestem State Park here in West Virginia and the family and myself had a great time. I honestly felt like it was one of the best looking units in the whole campground. There is just something about it that seems to stand out. I liked the jayfeather but with two kids and no slide outs on a 19 foot camper things were just a bit too cramped. 
Also, should I get an awning for the slide outs and if so what price should I expect to pay?


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers.com!
And congrats on your 250RS! That is a nice TT for sure. Glad you found us.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Congrats on the new TT.
Welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Welcome to the site and CONGRATS on the new OB!!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers and congratulations on the new trailer!

We have the same model, and absolutely love it.

I wondered about the slide toppers as well, and decided not to go with them. I figured if they weren't both done, there wasn't much point in doing just one, and other than one rear topper I saw on this website, I've never seen the rear slide done. That said, we leave our slides in when the trailer isn't in use, due to space limitations. If the slides were always out, I might want to give the seals a little protection from the elements. At least with this floorplan you can get around the trailer pretty well with the slides retracted.

I always carry a stepladder with us and give the slides a sweep, before retracting them. I need the ladder anyways, to put up the awning lights.

Happy camping,

Doug


----------



## booze123 (Jun 29, 2010)

My dealer told me they recommended an awning on the dinnette slid but could not put one on the rear slide. It's too long they said. They quoted me an installed price of $424.


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

booze123 said:


> My dealer told me they recommended an awning on the dinnette slid but could not put one on the rear slide. It's too long they said. They quoted me an installed price of $424.


Welcome to the site!! This is a great place. If you ask a question, you'll get a number of opinions, and sometimes, things you hadn't considered. There's a lot of experience and wisdom here - and very little of the negative replies found on the "dark side." I've saved a lot of money by following the advice I've gotten here - versus a trip to the dealership.

That said, I carry a Werner folding 12' ladder. In my trailer, it stows nicely under the rear bunk, through the garage door. (But it would fit in the pass-thru storage up front. I'm looking at balancing all my weight.) I can use it to check and clean off the slides before retracting them, and I can also get on the roof, if the need arises.

And you'll need it to inspect/clean the top of the rear slide.

And it was only $89, on sale at Lowes.

And I can use it around the house.

Just my $.02. (And I'm just kinda practical.)

Mike


----------



## TimbaJack (Jul 27, 2010)

davidrf said:


> Hello outbackers. I have already posted questions in other areas but have not been here yet to say hello. I traded in my jayco jayfeather for a 250rs a few weeks ago and so far love it. We have had some problems but the dealer is taking care of all that. First camping trip was seven days at Pipestem State Park here in West Virginia and the family and myself had a great time. I honestly felt like it was one of the best looking units in the whole campground. There is just something about it that seems to stand out. I liked the jayfeather but with two kids and no slide outs on a 19 foot camper things were just a bit too cramped.
> Also, should I get an awning for the slide outs and if so what price should I expect to pay?


WHat problems have you had with the 250rs? I just ordered one so I'm curious what others have found wrong. We also want the slide awnings and my dealer is checking if a rear one is possible, he said the length was not the problem, they could make it any length, but whether or not it could be mounted on the back (obstruction of lights, support, etc.). Still havent found out if we can get it but we definitly want it along with the dinette slide. I think someone here built their own rear slide awning, but that's too much for me to DIY.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome to the site and congrats on the new Outback.	Of course it was the best looking trailer in the campground...it is an Outback!!!


----------



## Up State NY Camper (Apr 7, 2010)

davidrf said:


> Hello outbackers. I have already posted questions in other areas but have not been here yet to say hello. I traded in my jayco jayfeather for a 250rs a few weeks ago and so far love it. We have had some problems but the dealer is taking care of all that. First camping trip was seven days at Pipestem State Park here in West Virginia and the family and myself had a great time. I honestly felt like it was one of the best looking units in the whole campground. There is just something about it that seems to stand out. I liked the jayfeather but with two kids and no slide outs on a 19 foot camper things were just a bit too cramped.
> Also, should I get an awning for the slide outs and if so what price should I expect to pay?


Welcome!! I had a Jay Feather 19H also a few months ago. I totally agree with you on the cramped feeling with no slides. Now we have two slides. What a difference. I also agree with you on how the Outback stands out from the others. Especially the newer ones with the brown trim and decals that really contrast with the bright white of the camper. Not to mention the alloy wheels. I have gotten lots of compliments from other campers in my 30+ days of camping so far this year. And many people have stopped to check out the outdoor kitchen. My wife and I are very happy with our decision to go with the outback vs. many other models that had the outdoor kitchen.


----------



## garywies (Aug 23, 2007)

Welcome Outbackers.com!

I'm also interested in an awning for the rear slide.Gary


----------



## SLO250RS (Mar 11, 2010)

When we camped at Lakeshore the night before we actually paid for the camper,the following morning bringing in the dinnette slide in some condensation built up and eneded up on the floor,needless to say I have a awning/topper over the dinnette only.The wiper/seal over the rear bed does a much better job of keeping moisture out.Hope this helps.


----------

